# Titanium bottle cage RSP old style



## Soltydog (25 Feb 2018)

I'm after a titanium bottle cage to match up with my old style RSP one, if anyone has one they no longer use?
It seems the wiggle lifeline one was very similar too, but they're out of stock too.



I've seen a couple of similar ones on the bay, but look like they might be a different finish, so I thought I'd try the good folk of CC before risking one off there


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 Feb 2018)

Velotastic do some nice oldie worldie ones. Paul is a great guy.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Feb 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> Velotastic do some nice oldie worldie ones. Paul is a great guy.


Just had a look at the site & there is some nice gear on there. I'd rather have matching cages, hence trying to get another RSP one. The Velotastic Ti cage is £60 & £120 for a pair is a bit rich for me


----------



## Randomnerd (25 Feb 2018)

King Cages are good - I've their stainless offerings and they're pretty bombproof. Don't know if they suit, but Ti does seem gloriously expensive wherever you shop...http://kingcage.com/index.php?products=yes


----------



## airborneal (9 Mar 2018)

Planet X have this ti one [bottom, not the same but could get two, also stainless steel [top] similar design


----------



## Soltydog (9 Mar 2018)

airborneal said:


> Planet X have this ti one [bottom, not the same but could get two, also stainless steel [top] similar design



Cheers, but I've not ordered anything from PX for about 2 years now & don't even look on their site for stuff anymore. I've opted to buy one off the bay, same style as my RSP one, but maybe a different colour/finish


----------



## Soltydog (7 Apr 2018)

The ebay offering was very poor quality. A rough finish & shows signs of rust after a week or so  So back to the drawing board. Might have to buy a new pair


----------



## airborneal (8 Apr 2018)

I know they're stainless steel but would these be any use, Cheers, alan


----------



## Soltydog (8 Apr 2018)

They would be ideal. They look a very similar colour  & I do actually like the style of these. Weight isn't really an issue


----------



## airborneal (8 Apr 2018)

Sorry for delay, I've sent you private message soltydog


----------

